# Somatic Dysfunction



## SUEV (Jan 26, 2012)

How does one credit multiple areas of somatic dysfunction in an audit?  Is it based on each location or as one disease as a whole?  For example, a patient has 7 regions of somatic dysfunction (the head, each area of the spine, etc.) and each region has a separate diagnosis code.  The provider then decides to do OMT on each area (cpt 98928).  If this is an established problem that's improving, do you give 1 pt under Number of diagnoses and management options or 7 when trying to determine the MDM?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## hewitt (Jan 26, 2012)

Attached is a great description of documentation requirements for OMT CPTs. http://www.jaoa.org/content/109/8/409.full It's from the Journal of the American Osteopathic Association. If you are going to code a separate E/M with the OMT CPTs, you follow the same documentation guidelines per the E/M used. Documentation guidelines for OMT services are not the same as an E/M.


----------



## hewitt (Jan 26, 2012)

Sue, here is NY CMS document. It gives more detail regarding documentation for some OMT CPTs.
http://apps.ngsmedicare.com/lcd/LCD_L27350.htm


----------



## SUEV (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry this is so late but thanks for the info!
Sue


----------

